# Roberto Centeno. Catedrático en economía dice que tengamos dinero en casa para un año.



## Cuñadodepueblo (29 Abr 2022)

Opinemos.


----------



## Focus in (29 Abr 2022)

a los langostas les sobra la pasta, no es un video para el remero medio


----------



## Cuñadodepueblo (29 Abr 2022)

¿Pero qué opináis, tiene razón? ¿Hay que empezar a ir al banco a sacar el dinero? El tío habla de que como haya suspensión de pagos puede pasar como en Grecia, que limitaron a 40€ semanales lo que podías disponer.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (29 Abr 2022)

¿Es la primera vez que dice esto?


----------



## Cuñadodepueblo (29 Abr 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> ¿Es la primera vez que dice esto?



Ni idea. He empezado ahora a seguir el canal.


----------



## moromierda (29 Abr 2022)

¿E ca hasimos quenes no tinemos denero a banco, amego?


----------



## AMP (29 Abr 2022)

Las asociaciones de rumanos, menas, africanos varios, yonquis, okupas, inmigrantes del Punjab e inspectores de Hacienda aplauden la idea.


----------



## Tiresias (29 Abr 2022)

¿Este señor sabe que existen las tarjetas de débito y de crédito?

Si se cierra el sistema bancario, los billetes dejarán de ser aceptados. El euro sería sustituido por cualquier otra moneda, es de cajón.

¿No se da cuenta de cómo funciona el sistema?


----------



## Iuris Tantum (29 Abr 2022)

Otra predicción del apocalipsis.




Por lo menos este no aconseja acumular latunes sino fajos de billetes.


Si alguien supiese a ciencia cierta que se viene un corralito, ¿Lo anunciaría a bombo y platillo a desconocidos? No seáis tan ingenuos.


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Abr 2022)

¿Todavía pensáis que los euros *"son dinero"*?


----------



## hijodeputin (29 Abr 2022)

lo lleva diciendo los últimos 4 o 5 años. Tiene cierta razón en lo del default, lo que no se es como se va a gestionar eso. Asumir un corralito es mucho asumir, aunque puede pasar y el problema es que si pasa no te van a avisar, como es lógico. Un domingo dicen "a la semana sólo se podrán retirar 50 pavos" y ya está liada porque el lunes i dios puede retirar dinero. Entiendo que va en esa dirección, de evitar sustos. Yo espero que podamos verlo venir de lejos, por lo menos con unos días de antelación.


----------



## skan (29 Abr 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> a los langostas les sobra la pasta, no es un video para el remero medio



La mayoría de los langostas son mileuristas.


----------



## Reivakuum (29 Abr 2022)

Yo llevo sacando la nomina del banco en cuanto la cobro 5 meses. Pero vamos. Que va a dar igual. Con la inflacion cuánto es dinero para subsistir un año? 5000, 10000 ó 100000? Porque recuerdo que en la alemania de los años 20, una barra de pan costaba 1M de marcos


----------



## Manero empaque (29 Abr 2022)

Nuestra deuda es irrisoria al lado de la deuda de países muy por encima de nosotros. A grecia se la dejó caer por Syriza y como aviso a España por Podemos, no por economía, podían haberla salvado perfectamente pero no con un gobierno de izquierdas, no liberal, real.


----------



## Cuñadodepueblo (29 Abr 2022)

Reivakuum dijo:


> Yo llevo sacando la nomina del banco en cuanto la cobro 5 meses. Pero vamos. Que va a dar igual. Con la inflacion cuanto es dinero para subsistir un año? 5000, 10000 ó 100000. Porque recuerdo que en la alemania de los años 20, una barra de pan costaba 1M de marcos



Solo por curiosidad, ¿donde la guardas? ¿Tienes caja fuerte?


----------



## SPQR (29 Abr 2022)

Imagino que no se refiere al FIAT.



Reivakuum dijo:


> Yo llevo sacando la nomina del banco en cuanto la cobro 5 meses. Pero vamos. Que va a dar igual. Con la inflacion cuanto es dinero para subsistir un año? 5000, 10000 ó 100000. Porque recuerdo que en la alemania de los años 20, una barra de pan costaba 1M de marcos



Bien hecho. Gracias x contarlo.

Luego le pido a Calvópez tu IP, que ahora las tiene en oferta.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (29 Abr 2022)

Es más miedo, como lo de acaparar arroz o papel higiénico. El que confía en la provisión del Padre no hace caso a estos agoreros.


----------



## Seiramar (29 Abr 2022)

Ufff


----------



## Giordano Bruno (29 Abr 2022)

Cuñadodepueblo dijo:


> Opinemos.



Si se pone el tema tan jodido que hay un corralito de un año....esos papelitos valdrían pa limpiarte el bul.....o es retrasado o un vendedor de crecepelo


----------



## Impresionante (29 Abr 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> ¿Todavía pensáis que los euros *"son dinero"*?



*Sí, a día de hoy, a más dinero, más puedes poseer.*

Eres retrasado?


----------



## corolaria (29 Abr 2022)

Que se ha hecho amigo de una banda de albanocosovares con ramificaciones a nivel nacional a cambio de un porcentaje, creo que está bien claro.


----------



## Galvani (29 Abr 2022)

Manero empaque dijo:


> Nuestra deuda es irrisoria al lado de la deuda de países muy por encima de nosotros. A grecia se la dejó caer por Syriza y como aviso a España por Podemos, no por economía, podían haberla salvado perfectamente pero no con un gobierno de izquierdas, no liberal, real.



¿Salvado como? Lo de Grecia no era te perdono lo que debes (eso imposible) y te dejo vivir. Porque era un país que de lo que tiene no puede mantenerse. Como España que sólo tiene turismo y en 4 sitios. Un país que necesita inyección de dinero para subsistir es insostenible.


----------



## Galvani (29 Abr 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> ¿Todavía pensáis que los euros *"son dinero"*?



No, el que tiene quinientos millones de euros no tiene nada no te jode.No es dinero quien tiene 100k o 200k porque eso no te arregla la vida y en caso de quita a por ti van. El que tiene 500 millones no sufre quita y la inflación no es igual que para ti, que para eso tendrá gestores que lo mueven bien.


----------



## elsamurai (29 Abr 2022)

Escuché hace unos días una entrevista a este señor.

En un principio, parecía que sabía de lo que hablaba, se centraba en temas económicos y alguna aventura pasada suya, y daba una buena impresión.

Después empezó a hablar del conflicto de ucrania y a tachar de neonazis a los ucranianos. Bueno, todo el mundo está en su derecho de opinar, pero parecía excesivo. Aún así, seguí escuchando.

Poco después empezó a hablar de un posible conflicto con Marruecos. Y repitió varias veces que el ejército del aire español (del que conozco mucho) no tenía nada que hacer contra el marroquí, porque nuestros vecinos del sur tienen F35(????????). En ese momento me dije....este señor pudo ser lo más top en economía hace varios años, pero hoy en día está completamente ido. Si habla con esa vehemencia de cosas de las que no entiende y encima se equivoca.....vete tú a fiar del resto....

Una pena. Lo tenía por una persona muy sensata. El sólito lo fastidió.


----------



## Sardónica (29 Abr 2022)

El problema es que los tecnócratas van a implementar el Certificado ID el 1 julio y cambiarán a moneda digital.

Los alemanes de Weimar nos mostraron el valor del papel moneda.


----------



## Komanche O_o (29 Abr 2022)

El viejo cenizo anuncia puntual su Apocalipsis diario antes de irse a dormir...


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Abr 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> No, el que tiene quinientos millones de euros no tiene nada no te jode.No es dinero quien tiene 100k o 200k porque eso no te arregla la vida y en caso de quita a por ti van. El que tiene 500 millones no sufre quita y la inflación no es igual que para ti, que para eso tendrá gestores que lo mueven bien.



No has entendido nada, me parece a mí.


----------



## Galvani (29 Abr 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> No has entendido nada, me parece a mí.



Lo he entendido todo. Eres tú el que no te enteras. Aún os creeis que a los ricos les afecta igual el panorama que a los pobres.


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *Eres retrasado?*



Me parece a mí que el retrasado vas a ser tú, amigo mío.


----------



## Ursur (29 Abr 2022)

Jejejej para un año dice.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (29 Abr 2022)

Este tio se va a morir contando la misma pelicula.


----------



## kuervo500 (29 Abr 2022)

Game over charocracia


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (29 Abr 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> ¿Es la primera vez que dice esto?



Lleva por lo menos una década diciendo lo mismo exactamente, no obstante acabará acertando.

Se le ha criticado mucho por esto pero tiene razón, España y el sur de Europa lleva técnicamente quebrada mucho tiempo y no se quiere reconocer. Algún día habrá que destapar al muerto.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (29 Abr 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> ¿E ca hasimos quenes no tinemos denero a banco, amego?




tratos de culo. Tranquilo que vosotros en eso sois cum laude.




Tiresias dijo:


> ¿Este señor sabe que existen las tarjetas de débito y de crédito?
> 
> Si se cierra el sistema bancario, los billetes dejarán de ser aceptados. El euro sería sustituido por cualquier otra moneda, es de cajón.
> 
> ¿No se da cuenta de cómo funciona el sistema?



¿estas diciendo que nunca ha existido un corralito en ningún país porque es técnicamente imposible?

Yo creo que el tipo es un exagerado que tiene una intención. Es decir, miente por exageración. Pero sí creo que en España vendrá un corralito o cosas similares antes o después.



hijodeputin dijo:


> lo lleva diciendo los últimos 4 o 5 años. Tiene cierta razón en lo del default, lo que no se es como se va a gestionar eso.



Ni Sanches tampoco, ni falta que le hace, cuando se acabe la jauja el año que viene, pues convocar elecciones y que se coma el marrón Feijoo.


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Abr 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Lo he entendido todo. Eres tú el que no te enteras. Aún os creeis que a los ricos les afecta igual el panorama que a los pobres.



Toma 100 millones:






*Cómprate algo.*


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (29 Abr 2022)

¿Dinero?¿Al 10% de inflación?


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Abr 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> ¿Dinero?¿Al 10% de inflación?



Aquí la chupipandi parece que aun no se ha caído del guindo.

En fin, poco nos pasa...


----------



## Al-paquia (29 Abr 2022)

Una vecina que en paz descanse llevaba desde el corralito en chipre con cientos de miles de euros escondidos en casa y emparanoiada con que se perdieran o se los robaran. Lo movía de escondite mucho y cada dos por tres acusaba alguien cuando no se acordaba donde lo había puesto. Vaya coñazo el balconchon.


----------



## Impresionante (29 Abr 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Me parece a mí que el retrasado vas a ser tú, amigo mío.



Jajaja.

pro ucro que va de rojillo 24/7, modo blandengue y lentillo, que aún no se ha dado cuenta de que el aparato burocrático es necesario para que todo funcione en occidente, y que por tanto, el dinero es la moneda de cambio y lo seguirá siendo. Los funcis no te reciben en el sepe pero tú les pagas la nómina, atontao

La esclavitud es otra cosa, ponzopfizer, Biden bueno, eco-friendly, mientras vives en un nicho en altura.

Evoluciona un poco, que te has quedao clavad con los vídeos de la aguela, pasmao


----------



## Cometa Lorada (29 Abr 2022)

Pero


elsamurai dijo:


> Escuché hace unos días una entrevista a este señor.
> 
> En un principio, parecía que sabía de lo que hablaba, se centraba en temas económicos y alguna aventura pasada suya, y daba una buena impresión.
> 
> ...



Joder pues si tiene razón en todo eso que dices


----------



## poppom (29 Abr 2022)

Miren ustedes España suspende pagos el próximo año


----------



## tomac (29 Abr 2022)

Tiene razón en lo que dice. El problema es que han conseguido alargar tanto el tema que ya nadie se toma en serio a los que dicen las cuentas como son y cuando pase nos pillara por sorpresa igual.


----------



## sociedadponzi (29 Abr 2022)

cuantos cuatrillones espera que tengas en casa?


----------



## DVD1975 (29 Abr 2022)

Ya y si te roban que?.


----------



## kristallo (29 Abr 2022)

Cuñadodepueblo dijo:


> Opinemos.



C H O C H E A


----------



## esforzado (29 Abr 2022)

tan imprescindible como ILEGAL...

desde la primera moneda de dos céntimos que se lleva en la cartera... uno siempre tiene que estar en disposición de poder demostrar de dónde ha salido...

¿que te pillan con un billete de cincuenta pavos en casa?... hacienda lo considerará normal... ¿que te pillan con 20k€ en billetes?... hacienda va a preguntar y vas a tener problemas para demostrar el origen del dinero...

todo nuestro dinero tiene que estar sujeto a contabilidad...

lo que habría que empezar es por tumbar las leyes del estado...


----------



## ratoncitoperez (29 Abr 2022)

Cuñadodepueblo dijo:


> ¿Pero qué opináis, tiene razón? ¿Hay que empezar a ir al banco a sacar el dinero? El tío habla de que como haya suspensión de pagos puede pasar como en Grecia, que limitaron a 40€ semanales lo que podías disponer.



No sé si tiene razón pero yo con 40€/persona me apaño.


----------



## Gonorrea (29 Abr 2022)

Me cae bien Centeno pero en honor a la verdad hace mas de diez años que le sigo y no ha acertado ni uno de los cuarenta o cincuenta guanos que lleva anunciados


----------



## murcielago (29 Abr 2022)

Gonorrea dijo:


> Me cae bien Centeno pero en honor a la verdad hace mas de diez años que le sigo y no ha acertado ni uno de los cuarenta o cincuenta guanos que lleva anunciados




¿Y tú te consideras burbujista?

Leo en este hilo muchas tonterías y no acabo de entenderlo. Centeno no es el pastor de este foro ni nada similar, ni tampoco es un tipo infalible ni mucho menos comedido y reservado. Se mete en muchos temas que no controla y luego pasa lo que pasa. Pero, ejem, más allá de todo eso, ese tipo lleva razón en cuanto a un asunto elemental, me refiero a los fundamentos económicos estructurales sobre los que se sustenta toda la burbuja de dinero fiat que han inflado los bancos centrales, durante las últimas décadas. Centeno ha fallado en algo que hemos fallado la gran mayoría de burbujistas, en pensar,... de forma ingenua,... que el BCE estaba controlado por seres de luz ortodoxos. La mayoría de los "auténticos" burbujistas (los que llevamos en este foro desde los inicios) no fuimos capaces de ver y reconocer que nuestros vecinos alemanes y resto de vecinos "frugales" iban a pervertir los estamentos del BCE, tras la crisis de las subprimes. Y eso, a poco que seamos un poco sinceros, es lo que pasó y sigue pasando desde entonces, con esa política suicida de tipos reales negativos e inyecciones gigantescas y reiteradas de moneda fiat digital, todo para mantener un sistema bancario y financiero que carece de sentido, cuando su negocio esencial (captar a corto para prestar a largo) se viene abajo gracias precisamente a esos tipos reales negativos. Y nadie que sepa unos mínimos de matemáticas y que no crea en magufadas tipo "móvil perpetuo" o "milagros que multiplican peces y panes" (tipo MMT), puede hoy negar la correlación (como mínimo) entre esas políticas pirómanas de los bancos centrales y la inflación elevada que padecemos en la actualidad, más allá de pandemias y guerras ucranianas.

Centeno, al igual que otros burbujistas, sí ha sido capaz de explicar alguna de las razones de aquella salida en falso de la crisis de la subprime, como por ejemplo el pacto del bipartidismo patrio con la señora Merkel y resto de acreedores extranjeros, para traspasar buena parte de los pufos que dejó nuestra particular burbuja inmobiliaria y crediticia, desde los balances de esos mismos acreedores al bolsillo, presente y futuro, de los contribuyentes españolitos, esto es, nuestra deuda pública, que se disparó más de medio "Billón" de euros, en los años 2011-2012.

Así que por favor, un poquito más de respeto al señor Centeno, a pesar de su edad, de sus formas un tanto exaltadas y de sus limitaciones y cuñadeces, especialmente cuando toca temas que van más allá de asuntos económicos.



Nota adicional: espero al menos, que los que se han dejado caer en este hilo, hayan aprendido una pequeña lección, que tiene mucho que ver con ese dicho castizo que dice: "si me engañas una vez la culpa es tuya, si me engañas una segunda vez la culpa es mía". En otras palabras, no sé si Centeno acertará esta vez con su enésima predicción de default del "reino" de España (sería, si no me fallan mis cálculos, la número catorce) y un hipotético corralito asociado, pero lo que sí tengo claro es que no me pienso creer ningún comunicado que lance el BCE, ni en un sentido ni en otro. Cuando llegue la hora de la verdad, ya veremos si vuelve el BCE a salvar el culo de los PIGs y de algún otro estado jacobino o protestante, incluso la misma zona euro. Total, ahora mismo, más allá de guerras geoestratégicas, agendas globalistas y listillos que aprovechan para hacerse aún más ricos, todo apunta a que no hay nadie al timón y que cualquier escenario es probable. Sólo me queda desear algo de suerte a cualquier lector que haya llegado hasta el final de mi mensaje.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (29 Abr 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Tiene razón en lo que dice. El problema es que han conseguido alargar tanto el tema que ya nadie se toma en serio a los que dicen las cuentas como son y cuando pase nos pillara por sorpresa igual.



Exacto

Pero para mi Centeno es light

Lo que viene es peor que lo que dice Centeno

Es cuestión de analizarlo económicamente y dejar de pensar que el futuro va a ser fiat como hasta ahora, desde el plan Mario Draghi del 2015

Yo le meto a esto hasta una Guerra Civil o Guerra con Marruecos 

O las 2


----------



## Viviendo Digno (29 Abr 2022)

Cuñadodepueblo dijo:


> ¿Pero qué opináis, tiene razón? ¿Hay que empezar a ir al banco a sacar el dinero? El tío habla de que como haya suspensión de pagos puede pasar como en Grecia, que limitaron a 40€ semanales lo que podías disponer.



Centeno lleva diciendo eso desde 2008 o así.

Evidentemente, algún día acertará (si no muere antes de viejo)

Que cada uno haga lo que estime oportuno.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (29 Abr 2022)

Para él es fácil que está forrado, y si no, tiene a su consuegro


----------



## Covid Bryant (29 Abr 2022)

Lo lleva diciendo diez años...

Aunque ahora estará interesante cuando en julio deje el BCE de comprar deuda españorda.


----------



## Akira. (29 Abr 2022)

Lleva diciendo lo del corralito 5 años por lo menos, digo yo que algún día acertará si cada año lo repite.


----------



## elquenuncahacenada (29 Abr 2022)

Menudo agorero el Centeno.


----------



## SrPurpuron (29 Abr 2022)

El tío vive de anunciar el apocalipsis. El día en que se cumplan sus predicciones ya no se de que va a hablar.


----------



## Guillotin (29 Abr 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Imagino que no se refiere al FIAT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tranquilo, tranquilo, tengo conocidos que llevan haciendo eso media vida y a día de hoy tienen 10 o 12.000 euros en bancolchon.
No se si merece la pena que te puedas llevar dos cartuchazos con un escopeta por es cantidad.


----------



## Lobo macho (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## RatRace (29 Abr 2022)

Pero que podría pasar en caso de corralito, cuales son las consecuencias? puedo seguir pagando con tarjeta por ejemplo? 
Otro asunto es, a que bancos afecta esto, solo a los españoles? o sea si yo, como ciudadano residente en España, meto gran parte de mi dinero en un neobanco extranjero (alemán por ejemplo que hay muchos) no me afectaría el corralito?


----------



## vic252525 (29 Abr 2022)

minimo 24K en cash y 24k en metales a mano todo junto pasaportes dnis tarjetas etc


----------



## esquilero (29 Abr 2022)

Manero empaque dijo:


> Nuestra deuda es irrisoria al lado de la deuda de países muy por encima de nosotros. A grecia se la dejó caer por Syriza y como aviso a España por Podemos, no por economía, podían haberla salvado perfectamente pero no con un gobierno de izquierdas, no liberal, real.




No había dinero para salvar a Grecia de la bancarrota pero hay todo el dinero que haga falta para mandar gratis armas de guerra a los ucranianos nazis.

Que creeís que pasara con España si deciden dejarla de sostener artificialmente a base de comprar deuda?
Avisarán para que saqueis la pasta del banco con 15 días de antelación y os vayais organizando o saldrá un sabado a la noche Felpudo VI diciendo que a partir de las 00.00 del domingo no podemos usar las tarjetas para nada y que solo podremos sacar 200€ a la semana para nuestros gastos de nuestras cuentas bancarias?

Hagan juego señores....


----------



## Elbrujo (29 Abr 2022)

Este tio no tiene credibilidad. Le a pasado igual que a borja mateo


----------



## Baubens2 (29 Abr 2022)

Se hace la compra online ya ves el problema


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (29 Abr 2022)

Cuñadodepueblo dijo:


> Opinemos.



dice eso todos los días desde hace 15 años. Alguna vez acertará.


----------



## Minsky Moment (29 Abr 2022)

Roberto "me invento las cifras" Centeno lleva diciendo eso mismo desde que tiene uso de razón.


----------



## CaraCortada (29 Abr 2022)

La dosis de Centeneitor cada x tiempo es ya una adicción en burbuja. El día que nos falte habrá que buscar un sucedaneo.


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Abr 2022)

Eso, que se lo coma la inflación.


----------



## Larata (29 Abr 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Si se pone el tema tan jodido que hay un corralito de un año....esos papelitos valdrían pa limpiarte el bul.....o es retrasado o un vendedor de crecepelo



No necesariamente, un corralito solo es un mecanismo para que Pedro pueda disponer de tu dinero como le plazca para pagar una deuda para la cual no tiene dinero.


----------



## RatRace (29 Abr 2022)

Otra duda que tengo, lo de que el BCE deja de comprar deuda y tal suena muy mal, sin embargo si miras alrededor resulta que hay países igual, peor o no mucho mejor que nosotros. Italia tiene un 150% de deuda respecto al PIB frente al 118% de España, Francia está muy cerca de nosotros con el 113%, con mucho gasto público también. Entonces, a veces te lo venden como si prácticamente que solo España se va al guano cuando hay otros países que se podrían ir a la mierda también si no se puede emitir deuda.


----------



## Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla (29 Abr 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> ¿Salvado como? Lo de Grecia no era te perdono lo que debes (eso imposible) y te dejo vivir. Porque era un país que de lo que tiene no puede mantenerse. Como España que sólo tiene turismo y en 4 sitios. Un país que necesita inyección de dinero para subsistir es insostenible.




Ni te confundas, España necesita inyecciones de dinero no para que podamos subsistir los remeros, que ya lo hacemos desde 2009, sino para que la iglesia político funcioratal pueda mantener su estatus, que es "subsistir" precisamente.


----------



## chainsaw man (29 Abr 2022)

Yo llevo un par de meses tambien sacando el doble de lo que necesito y guardandolo por si acaso...

De hecho cuando se lo dije a mi hermana, este sugirio comprar una caja fuerta para la casa, y le dije que si era capaz de encontrar donde lo habia escondido podia coger el dinero de ahi que necesitase y comprarla, pero dudo mucho que lo encuentre si no le digo especificamente donde esta...


----------



## chainsaw man (29 Abr 2022)

RatRace dijo:


> Otra duda que tengo, lo de que el BCE deja de comprar deuda y tal suena muy mal, sin embargo si miras alrededor resulta que hay países igual, peor o no mucho mejor que nosotros. Italia tiene un 150% de deuda respecto al PIB frente al 118% de España, Francia está muy cerca de nosotros con el 113%, con mucho gasto público también. Entonces, a veces te lo venden como si prácticamente que solo España se va al guano cuando hay otros países que se podrían ir a la mierda también si no se puede emitir deuda.



Italia tambien esta jodida, tanto como nosotros pero tiene la suerte de tener al Draghi de presidente y este ya por lo pronto les ha conseguido un gas de argelia mas barto y mas cantidad, mientras que nuestro presidente ha conseguido justamente lo contrario...


----------



## Morototeo (29 Abr 2022)

de cuanto dinero estamos hablando?


----------



## rondo (29 Abr 2022)

Manero empaque dijo:


> Nuestra deuda es irrisoria al lado de la deuda de países muy por encima de nosotros. A grecia se la dejó caer por Syriza y como aviso a España por Podemos, no por economía, podían haberla salvado perfectamente pero no con un gobierno de izquierdas, no liberal, real.



Un gobierno submormal el de podemos


----------



## damnit (29 Abr 2022)

madre mía este tío lleva dando la brasa con el apocalipsis desde que el mundo es mundo, y claro algún día acierta


----------



## Dj Puesto (29 Abr 2022)

resumidamente.

-Este tío ha anunciado el fin del mundo 25 veces.
-No va a haber corralito porque sería a nivel Europeo, lo que puede haber es hiperinflación y devaluación de moneda, no es caso argentino.
-Si ocurre lo anterior lo que necesitas no son billetes que solo valen para liar canutos, necesitas latunes.


----------



## aleg (29 Abr 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> ¿E ca hasimos quenes no tinemos denero a banco, amego?



Tu afila machete amego


----------



## noseyo (29 Abr 2022)

El 60% no lo tiene ni para 15 días


----------



## moromierda (29 Abr 2022)

aleg dijo:


> Tu afila machete amego



iso sempre e yo tene cochello grande (andy u no andy) pira lunchiar pata jalufo, amego.


----------



## Drobed Yug (29 Abr 2022)

Cuñadodepueblo dijo:


> ¿Pero qué opináis, tiene razón? ¿Hay que empezar a ir al banco a sacar el dinero? El tío habla de que como haya suspensión de pagos puede pasar como en Grecia, que limitaron a 40€ semanales lo que podías disponer.



¿Aún tiene dinero en el banco?

Jo jo jo


----------



## Jotagb (29 Abr 2022)

Si lo dice un viejo carcamal que no está adaptado a las nuevas tecnologías habrá que hacerle caso, si espera.


----------



## euriborfree (29 Abr 2022)

El Sr. Centeno lleva muchos años repitiendo lo de tener dinero en casa para un año, para este señor siempre estamos cerca del caos aunque tampoco podemos decir que estemos alejando del mismo caos que lleva prediciendo mas de una decada.

Total, que como lleva tantos años avisando de que viene el lobo al final ya pierde credibilidad.

Eso si, el lobo sigue ahi cerca, mirandonos desde la colina


----------



## Marvelita (29 Abr 2022)

Cuñadodepueblo dijo:


> Opinemos.



Este señor esta muy mayor, no para de decir tonterias como el nino.


----------



## elsamurai (29 Abr 2022)

Cometa Lorada dijo:


> Pero
> 
> Joder pues si tiene razón en todo eso que dices



No, lo siento. Marruecos no tiene F35, aunque le gustaría tenerlos. Pero a día de hoy no tiene, ni hay nada firmado sobre su compra.
Centeno se columpió sobre este tema de malas maneras, y no una, sino dos veces en la entrevista, por lo que no me parece de fiar.


----------



## hyugaa (29 Abr 2022)

si el euro sigue devaluando mejor tengas dinero para 5 años


----------



## Lopolopo (29 Abr 2022)

Este sabe de economía lo que yo de cirugía cerebral.
Dejad de darle bombo a este vendehumos


----------



## esquilero (29 Abr 2022)

Baubens2 dijo:


> Se hace la compra online ya ves el problema




Tú crees que si en España hay un corralito, va a funcionar la banca online y las tarjetas?


----------



## Baltasar G thang (29 Abr 2022)

Cuñadodepueblo dijo:


> ¿Pero qué opináis, tiene razón? ¿Hay que empezar a ir al banco a sacar el dinero? El tío habla de que como haya suspensión de pagos puede pasar como en Grecia, que limitaron a 40€ semanales lo que podías disponer.



cuando suba el euribor y quiebren todos los empepitados esta vez a lo mejor no se ponen a imprimir para salvar a los bancos , lo que pueden hacer es quedarse con todos los ahorros de la peña
no se si va a pasar o no, pero lo que si se es que es una posibilidad


----------



## LIRDISM (29 Abr 2022)

elsamurai dijo:


> Escuché hace unos días una entrevista a este señor.
> 
> En un principio, parecía que sabía de lo que hablaba, se centraba en temas económicos y alguna aventura pasada suya, y daba una buena impresión.
> 
> ...



Bueno, los tendrán por 2024 o 2025 y sí es así, pasaran a tener mejor fuerzas aéreas que las nuestras. A día de hoy, nadie conoce las capacidades reales de un Eurofighter, además que no tienen radares aesa y muy pocos lo tendrán en 2024.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (29 Abr 2022)

Lleva así desde lo de Lehman, alguna vez acertará.


----------



## LIRDISM (29 Abr 2022)

y tiene razón, llevamos en default desde 2008, otra cosa es que el BCE nos rescate todo el tiempo y tiene 500.000 millones de euros de nuestra deuda acumulada , que es la mitad de nuestra producción. Ahora con la inflación alta, con el aumento de tasas de interés y el final de estímulos, sí que va a llegar el apocalipsis y mucho mayor de cuando comenzó Centeno a divulgar en el desierto.


----------



## LIRDISM (29 Abr 2022)

Gonorrea dijo:


> Me cae bien Centeno pero en honor a la verdad hace mas de diez años que le sigo y no ha acertado ni uno de los cuarenta o cincuenta guanos que lleva anunciados



Claro que ha acertado, pero el BCE no deja que el guano salga pero una vez que salga va a ser mucho mayor de lo profetizado. La economía española está en default desde hace una década.


----------



## KUTRONIO (29 Abr 2022)

Yo lo que no descarto es una par de semanas con los bancos cerrados y todos haciendo cola en el cajero como gilipollas 

Eso fue lo que pasó en Grecia hasta que anunciaron la bajada de pensiones del 40% mas alguna medidas más de cortes sanos sanotes con los funcis y demas cholletes


----------



## LIRDISM (29 Abr 2022)

RatRace dijo:


> Otra duda que tengo, lo de que el BCE deja de comprar deuda y tal suena muy mal, sin embargo si miras alrededor resulta que hay países igual, peor o no mucho mejor que nosotros. Italia tiene un 150% de deuda respecto al PIB frente al 118% de España, Francia está muy cerca de nosotros con el 113%, con mucho gasto público también. Entonces, a veces te lo venden como si prácticamente que solo España se va al guano cuando hay otros países que se podrían ir a la mierda también si no se puede emitir deuda.



Pero el caso de España es mucho peor, tiene mas porcentaje de deuda privada que Italia, es el país del primer mundo que mas debe al exterior, el BCE tiene la mitad de nuestra producción en deuda que nos compraron, no tenemos grandes activos para amortiguar cualquier golpe, menos industria, mas paro, mas burocracia, el sistema publico gana un 40% mas que el privado y las pensiones estamos desbocados, ha aumentado el gasto en solo 10 años, casi un 100% pero el IRPF ha bajado. España va camino de la catástrofe total y es normal que Centeno sea apocalíptico, ha acertado siempre sobre la economía de España.


----------



## astur_burbuja (29 Abr 2022)

Cuñadodepueblo dijo:


> ¿Pero qué opináis, tiene razón? ¿Hay que empezar a ir al banco a sacar el dinero? El tío habla de que como haya suspensión de pagos puede pasar como en Grecia, que limitaron a 40€ semanales lo que podías disponer.




Minimo deberias tener 50 kEUR en casa, para el dia a dia. Pero separado de los lingotes de oro y los latunes.


----------



## astur_burbuja (29 Abr 2022)

El “viejo amargado” como tu dices, apostó a que había invasión de Ucrania, ante la carcajada no solo de sus detractores sino de sus amigos tambien (entre ellos el Gordo Vidal), y se forró con el petroleo y el gas.

Y no solo eso, después de haber acertado y meter el pelotazo, cuando sus amigos le felicitaron, no hizo leña ni se pavoneó. Fue discreto, como el Señor que es.

Entiendo que siendo Millennial o no siéndolo pero habiéndose adaptado a vivir en un país de regguetoneros y pobres miserables cutres, como es España, seáis incapaces de valorar, entender y reconocer a un Crack.


----------



## astur_burbuja (29 Abr 2022)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> El tío vive de anunciar el apocalipsis. El día en que se cumplan sus predicciones ya no se de que va a hablar.



El tio vive de invertir y hacerlo bien


----------



## astur_burbuja (29 Abr 2022)

vic252525 dijo:


> minimo 24K en cash y 24k en metales a mano todo junto pasaportes dnis tarjetas etc



Por fin, alguien que sabe


----------



## Froco (29 Abr 2022)

elsamurai dijo:


> Escuché hace unos días una entrevista a este señor.
> 
> En un principio, parecía que sabía de lo que hablaba, se centraba en temas económicos y alguna aventura pasada suya, y daba una buena impresión.
> 
> ...



Cuéntanos más sobre porque los F35 no son superiores a los F18


----------



## LIRDISM (29 Abr 2022)

Froco dijo:


> Cuéntanos más sobre porque los F35 no son superiores a los F18



y los F-18 no nos dejaran usarlos contra Marruecos por acuerdo con EEUU.


----------



## Manero empaque (29 Abr 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Un gobierno submormal el de podemos



Si eres millonario, empresario, multimillonario, etc te entiendo, si eres un trabajador tengo una noticia que darte: el subnormal eres tú.


----------



## Skywalker22 (29 Abr 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Pero el caso de España es mucho peor, tiene mas porcentaje de deuda privada que Italia, es el país del primer mundo que mas debe al exterior, el BCE tiene la mitad de nuestra producción en deuda que nos compraron, no tenemos grandes activos para amortiguar cualquier golpe, menos industria, mas paro, mas burocracia, el sistema publico gana un 40% mas que el privado y las pensiones estamos desbocados, ha aumentado el gasto en solo 10 años, casi un 100% pero el IRPF ha bajado. España va camino de la catástrofe total y es normal que Centeno sea apocalíptico, ha acertado siempre sobre la economía de España.



No sé si Centeno ha acertado siempre sobre la economía española o no, pero que España bordea el abismo parece bastante claro. Si el BCE deja de comprar deuda, España va directa al guano, entre otras cosas porque no tiene tejido productivo que la salve.


----------



## elsamurai (29 Abr 2022)

Froco dijo:


> Cuéntanos más sobre porque los F35 no son superiores a los F18



En ningun momento dije que lo fueran, puesto que el F35 supera en mucho a F18.
Sólo dije que el Sr. Centeno justificó una supuesta superioridad del ejército del aire marroquí sobre el español en base a los F35 de los que dispone, cosa que no es cierta, puesto que marruecos no tiene F35, ni por el momento va a tener


----------



## elsamurai (29 Abr 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Bueno, los tendrán por 2024 o 2025 y sí es así, pasaran a tener mejor fuerzas aéreas que las nuestras. A día de hoy, nadie conoce las capacidades reales de un Eurofighter, además que no tienen radares aesa y muy pocos lo tendrán en 2024.



No estoy de acuerdo. Las últimas noticias de las que disponemos son que Marruecos quiere F35, y que presiona a varios países para convencer a EEUU. Pero por el momento, no hay nada, ni firmado ni apalabrado.
En cuanto a las capacidades reales de un EF2000, nadie las conoce, pero tampoco se conocen las de los Raptor, o por ende los F35. Sin embargo, en unas RedFlag de hace unos años, los EF2000 alemanes se comportaron bastante bien contra los Raptor, siempre teniendo en cuenta lo que es una RedFlag, y las condiciones impuestas antes de cada entrenamiento. Y por favor, que nadie me lo quiera explicar, puesto que he vivido en primera persona unas RedFlag.


----------



## elsamurai (29 Abr 2022)

De cualquier manera, creo que estamos desvirtuando el tema. Y para vovler a encauzarlo, me reafirmo. El sr. Centeno no me ofrece mucha confianza, después de lo expuesto en mi primer post. No seré yo quien discuta con él de economía, pero si se equivoca en cosas como los f35 marroquíes, se puede equivocar en otras cosas. 
De ahí, mi falta de confianza. Como dicen, somos dueños de nuestros silencios, y esclavos de nuestras palabras. Y en la entrevista que mencioné, El Sr. Centeno se pasó mucho de frenada.


----------



## skinnyemail (29 Abr 2022)

Cuñadodepueblo dijo:


> ¿Pero qué opináis, tiene razón? ¿Hay que empezar a ir al banco a sacar el dinero? El tío habla de que como haya suspensión de pagos puede pasar como en Grecia, que limitaron a 40€ semanales lo que podías disponer.



Yo voy sacando pasta de forma regular.
Pero soy pobre.Si mañana hubiera un corralito no tendría para un año, como mucho unas.semanas


----------



## Feyerabend (29 Abr 2022)

15 años diciendo lo mismo.


----------



## BudSpencer (29 Abr 2022)

Roberto Centeno ha anunciado 20 de las 5 últimas crisis.


----------



## PROM (29 Abr 2022)

Centeno no contaba con la astucia de la impresora. Pero acerterá si no echamos pronto a la chusma del gobierno.


----------



## Morototeo (29 Abr 2022)

vic252525 dijo:


> minimo 24K en cash y 24k en metales a mano todo junto pasaportes dnis tarjetas etc



ya me dirás donde vas con 24k y 24 en oro o plata con el pasaporte.. te quedas sin la pasta y los metales preciosos, en cuanto salgas en el aeropuerto de cualquier pais. Creo que máximo para viajar son 10k, y justificados.. y la plata o el oro lo mismo. Di que 24k en oro no es mucho oro.. igual eso si que es fácil, Si hay corralito, es el fin de España, Pedro sanchez no lo puede permitir..   Se acaban todos los negocios en 2 putos meses.


----------



## ArmiArma (29 Abr 2022)

Cuñadodepueblo dijo:


> ¿Pero qué opináis, tiene razón? ¿Hay que empezar a ir al banco a sacar el dinero? El tío habla de que como haya suspensión de pagos puede pasar como en Grecia, que limitaron a 40€ semanales lo que podías disponer.



A ver, yo lo que no entiendo de esto del dinero en casa, es que el dinero fiat no vale una mierda, es papel de culo si el propio sistema por podrido que esté no lo avala o le da validez, con lo cual me parece bastante raro tratar de salvaguardarlo sacándolo del entramado que le otorga un valor casi inventado.
Si mañana vaciasemos todos los bancos de euros ellos mismos podrían decidir liquidar todo su valor 

En cualquier caso, entiendo que no podrás disponer de 40€ en cash o no podrías comprar casi nada


----------



## ArmiArma (29 Abr 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Tú crees que si en España hay un corralito, va a funcionar la banca online y las tarjetas?



Sí, limitándote la cuantía como mucho ¿o van suspender las compras de todo lo superior a 40€? no


----------



## Yomimo (29 Abr 2022)

Lleva diciendo esto desde la crisis del 07, de todas formas está claro qué algún día acertará y pinta mal el tema.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (29 Abr 2022)

Yo a este hombre le tenía un respeto
Pero esta fallando más que una escopeta de feria


----------



## embalsamado (29 Abr 2022)

Centeno es el que te avisa que o dejas de comer doritos y beber monster todos los días, y empiezas a hacer ejercicio y llevar una alimentación equilibrada o te vas cagando leches al otro barrio.
El BCE es el médico que te receta una pastilla para el colesterol, otra para la hipertensión que te ha provocado la anterior, otra para el ácido úrico porque la anterior te jodió el riñón, y por supuesto un protector gástrico. Y así las predicciones de Centeno se van a la mierda, porque el tío sigue vivito y coleando, con sus doritos y su monster. La cuestión es que las pastillas han retrasado la muerte en el corto plazo, pero la han acelerado en el largo plazo.

Lo que le pasa a Centeno es que no supo prever esto y ahora necesita dar más vueltas de rosca al hiperbolismo de su retórica. Esto unido a su avanzada edad le hace todavía más difícil vender el ya de por sí poco atractivo discurso de que nos vamos a la ruina.


----------



## das kind (29 Abr 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> ¿E ca hasimos quenes no tinemos denero a banco, amego?



Pues no sacarlo, hombre.


----------



## esquilero (30 Abr 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> Sí, limitándote la cuantía como mucho ¿o van suspender las compras de todo lo superior a 40€? no




Lo primero que harán será suprimir el sistema de tarjetas y banca electronica. Luego me imagino que dejaran que puedas sacar una cantidad limitada de tu dinero a la semana y tira millas.


----------



## vic252525 (2 May 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> ya me dirás donde vas con 24k y 24 en oro o plata con el pasaporte.. te quedas sin la pasta y los metales preciosos, en cuanto salgas en el aeropuerto de cualquier pais. Creo que máximo para viajar son 10k, y justificados.. y la plata o el oro lo mismo. Di que 24k en oro no es mucho oro.. igual eso si que es fácil, Si hay corralito, es el fin de España, Pedro sanchez no lo puede permitir..   Se acaban todos los negocios en 2 putos meses.



ya, pero si pasas frontera a pie o x mar igual no hay aduana, en caso de salir derrapando yo no iria x donde van todos, al menos eso intentaria


----------



## Morototeo (2 May 2022)

vic252525 dijo:


> ya, pero si pasas frontera a pie o x mar igual no hay aduana, en caso de salir derrapando yo no iria x donde van todos, al menos eso intentaria



en caso de nukes, hay pocas opciones, solo alguna isla perdida por el atlántico.. o áfrica. En España no se si se quedaria alguna zona libre. Ayer dijeron los rusos, que si meten un pepino cerca de la costa de inglaterra, provocan un tsunami de 80 metros que arrasaria todas las islas, con dos cojones, y toda inglaterra estaria llena de radiactividad. En España, podria pasar lo mismo, solo se salvaria alguna zona de la iberica, bien alta.. quiza Soria, pero por la proximidad a Madrid, no se yo.


----------



## aventurero artritico (2 May 2022)

la profesión de economista es similar a ser la bruja lola.


----------



## lapetus (2 May 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> ¿Es la primera vez que dice esto?



Lleva así más de una década.
Todavía no se ha enterado de que el sistema económico es una estafa, y que hay gente que se imprime dinero de la nada.


----------



## Raulisimo (2 May 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (6 May 2022)




----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (6 May 2022)

elsamurai dijo:


> Escuché hace unos días una entrevista a este señor.
> 
> En un principio, parecía que sabía de lo que hablaba, se centraba en temas económicos y alguna aventura pasada suya, y daba una buena impresión.
> 
> ...



Obviamente, aquí todo el mundo sabe que los calvos euromaidaneros o incluso el mismo Stepan Bandera no eran nazis. Que eso es algo excesivo. ¿Que será lo siguiente? ¿Decir que las Femen fueron un invento ruskie, fundado en Moscú?


----------



## Bernaldo (6 May 2022)

elsamurai dijo:


> De cualquier manera, creo que estamos desvirtuando el tema. Y para vovler a encauzarlo, me reafirmo. El sr. Centeno no me ofrece mucha confianza, después de lo expuesto en mi primer post. No seré yo quien discuta con él de economía, pero si se equivoca en cosas como los f35 marroquíes, se puede equivocar en otras cosas.
> De ahí, mi falta de confianza. Como dicen, somos dueños de nuestros silencios, y esclavos de nuestras palabras. Y en la entrevista que mencioné, El Sr. Centeno se pasó mucho de frenada.



a ver, es evidente que al tipo se le ha ido la pinza

cuando la persona a la que se le va la pinza es sabia en algún campo es bastante fácil que arrastre a bastante gente, como bien dices, en campos que tú dominas más es donde se pilla antes al personaje, pero lo principal de todo es su actitud vital, que está totalmente descentrada, una vez se ve eso hay que coger cualquier cosa con pinzas


----------



## elsamurai (6 May 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> a ver, es evidente que al tipo se le ha ido la pinza
> 
> cuando la persona a la que se le va la pinza es sabia en algún campo es bastante fácil que arrastre a bastante gente, como bien dices, en campos que tú dominas más es donde se pilla antes al personaje, pero lo principal de todo es su actitud vital, que está totalmente descentrada, una vez se ve eso hay que coger cualquier cosa con pinzas



Cierto. Yo le tenía en gran estima, y me gustaba leer sus artículos de economía. De hecho, la primera parte de la entrevista que escuché fue impresionante. Este señor hablaba de su juventud, donde fue una persona muy influyente en la economía española, al más alto nivel. Pero después...empezó a desvariar.....
La verdad, me dió mucha pena ver como alguien que había sido lo que fue él, se ha convertido en lo que es ahora. Maldita sea la edad, no nos hace bien a ninguno....


----------



## Raulisimo (10 Jun 2022)

Este sabe más que el catedrático:






Un hombre tira 46.000€ a un contenedor afirmando que es papel mojado


https://www.leonoticias.com/castillayleon/hombre-tiro-46645-20220609091722-nt_amp.html NOTICIA COPIADA ABAJO




www.burbuja.info


----------



## maggneto (10 Jun 2022)

¿Quién es Roberto Centeno, el falso asesor de Trump expulsado del plató de Espejo Público?


En alguna ocasión, además de decir si se había fumado "un porro", ha tachado a Rajoy de "imbécil" o "retrasado mental"




www.elplural.com


----------



## esNecesario (10 Jun 2022)

Guardar dinero en casa para un año y dos meses = dinero en casa para un año.


----------



## Raulisimo (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## Antiglobalismo (11 Jun 2022)

Manero empaque dijo:


> Nuestra deuda es irrisoria al lado de la deuda de países muy por encima de nosotros. A grecia se la dejó caer por Syriza y como aviso a España por Podemos, no por economía, podían haberla salvado perfectamente pero no con un gobierno de izquierdas, no liberal, real.



Jajajajajja sois unos cachondos los podemitas.

No os dejaron cambiar el sistema claaaaaaro.

No sólo es la deuda es tu capacidad de pagarla. Esos países que tienen deuda enorme igual tienen capacidad de generar muchísimo más dinero.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (11 Jun 2022)

Si viene el madmax para que, para quemarlos y calentarse. Mejor tierras, leña y alimentos, que tienen un valor intrínseco que no pierden no como los mortadelos en los que han convertido los euros.


----------



## Louis Renault (11 Jun 2022)

Mejor oro o plata Centeneitor.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (11 Jun 2022)

Reivakuum dijo:


> Yo llevo sacando la nomina del banco en cuanto la cobro 5 meses. Pero vamos. Que va a dar igual. Con la inflacion cuánto es dinero para subsistir un año? 5000, 10000 ó 100000? Porque recuerdo que en la alemania de los años 20, una barra de pan costaba 1M de marcos



Para hacer castillitos igual nos vale.


----------



## Bernaldo (12 Jun 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> en caso de nukes, hay pocas opciones, solo alguna isla perdida por el atlántico.. o áfrica. En España no se si se quedaria alguna zona libre. Ayer dijeron los rusos, que si meten un pepino cerca de la costa de inglaterra, provocan un tsunami de 80 metros que arrasaria todas las islas, con dos cojones, y toda inglaterra estaria llena de radiactividad. En España, podria pasar lo mismo, solo se salvaria alguna zona de la iberica, bien alta.. quiza Soria, pero por la proximidad a Madrid, no se yo.



Por qué iba un sunami de 80 metros a arrasar España, que tiene una altitud media muy superior...


----------



## Manero empaque (12 Jun 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Jajajajajja sois unos cachondos los podemitas.
> 
> No os dejaron cambiar el sistema claaaaaaro.
> 
> No sólo es la deuda es tu capacidad de pagarla. Esos países que tienen deuda enorme igual tienen capacidad de generar muchísimo más dinero.



Sí, por ejemplo USA, tiene muchísimo más dinero, pero también tiene muchísima más deuda, al final es lo mismo. Es un sistema especulativo, por eso podemos tener democracias liberales. De lo contrario, con industrialización, nuestras élites serían un inconveniente grandísimo, lo más probable es que nos llevaran a dictaduras fascistas. La desindustrialización se hizo por eso, para compaginar unas élites ambiciosas y ociosas con la democracia y la inexistencia de conflicto social (de ahí que mucho energúmeno de burbuja diga que la lucha de clases no existe). El precio es vivir especulativamente. Esto funciona siempre que de Asia no emerja una potencia capaz de hacerle sombra a USA, pero "oh dios mío", ha pasado, y se llama China, ergo tenemos un grave problema: o nos cargamos a las élites e industrilizamos con democracia y proteccionismo, o las élites nos esclavizan para industrializarnos en una dictadura fascista, o China en alianza con otras potencias le da la vuelta a la tortilla y nos impone fabricar a nosotros con su sistema. Callejón sin salida se llama. Y eso sin contar con una guerra nuclear que resetee el planeta entero.


----------



## Raulisimo (27 Jul 2022)

Id juntando billeticos...




Que este invierno os van a hacer falta para encender la lumbre.


----------



## HvK (27 Jul 2022)

Este anciano no se cansa de equivocarse poniendo fechas, parece ser.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (27 Jul 2022)

Es peligroso tener dinero en casa... sobre todo estos días con etnianos y moronegros pululando y buscando casas vacías a lo largo del verano...


----------



## vic252525 (27 Jul 2022)

mi dinero soy yo


----------

